# bugs orgy



## berrycrush (Jul 8, 2014)

Just managed closing off "deer salad bar", all a sudden there is this break out of bug feast. See the picture below. That is not one weird looking bug but a pair having an orgy. Never realized that farming can be like fire fighting!


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 8, 2014)

Japanese beetles apparently like to Kamasutra after decimating vegetation. Milky spore to kill the grubs in the ground and imidacloprid to protect the vines. They bite the leaf and fall over dead.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 8, 2014)

Does Sevin work on them?


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sevin will kill them but also all beneficial bugs and you need to spray often. Hopefully you know that once they find a plant they like, they will infest the ground as small white grubs and be back in force next year? Milky Spore is 20ish bucks for a small area and once you inoculate the ground it is supposed to last 10 years or so.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 8, 2014)

dwhill40 said:


> Sevin will kill them but also all beneficial bugs and you need to spray often. Hopefully you know that once they find a plant they like, they will infest the ground as small white grubs and be back in force next year? Milky Spore is 20ish bucks for a small area and once you inoculate the ground it is supposed to last 10 years or so.



I see Homedepot and Lowe's both selling Milky Spore but at huge price disparity:
20 lbs from Lowe's at $40 but 40 oz from HD at $90, why?


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 8, 2014)

No idea, bugs per ounce maybe? I ordered 10 oz. St. Gabriel organics MS from Amazon and it was 26 bucks. It was plenty to plug a couple of spots around each of 50 vines.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 8, 2014)

berrycrush said:


> I see Homedepot and Lowe's both selling Milky Spore but at huge price disparity:
> 20 lbs from Lowe's at $40 but 40 oz from HD at $90, why?



Are they concentrates and what is the volume after mixing the two different ones.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 8, 2014)

Up here I typically spray 2 or 3 times a season with sevin for Japanese Beetles. It lasts the 10 days to two weeks, so after those few treatments they are pretty much over for the season.


----------



## pjd (Jul 8, 2014)

Japanese beetles emerged today here in Seneca PA. I want to hit them with sevin tomorrow but I watched several blue jays feeding on the beetles. I would rather attract blue jays than spray the beetles. I guess I will just watch for the next couple days to see who is winning.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jul 8, 2014)

I hand picked tonight for over an hour. Probably got over a thousand of them, I have never seen them so bad. Thinking about spraying.


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 9, 2014)

That's a nice photo btw. I think I can make out the perspiration on the little buggers forehead.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 30, 2014)

I found that I need spray once every week, or they come back. How long has this campaign to last?


----------

